# Average cost to Maintain your Boat, Please..



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Didnt see one. although im sure its Somewhere  

A thread on the Yearly cost of Maint to a boat, say, 35 ft 

Well, actualy, because i Dont have a Boat yet    

I would like to know , in a Ballpark figure, What the average cosy per year is to Maintain your boat ?
Please give Length please and IF you have a Lot of Wood and What it is you spend the Most $$ maintaining.. 

Thank you..


----------



## dinodino (Dec 9, 2002)

Jeez...that's such an open-ended question. In my case, for a modern 31-foot glass boat with minimal brightwork, it's slip fees + $90/month for diver and zincs. Insurance is an additional $1200/annum. I can't estimate maintenance because I can't ever predict what's going to break.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

The question is really too open ended to answer exactly. By "maintain" do you mean only repairs and upkeep or do you also want to include dockage, power, etc? Will you do ALL the labor yourself or hire someone? A brand new boat or one 40 years old?

IF, nothing breaks, just the cost to maintain is next to nothing. It's like asking how much it costs to maintain your car. Not much at all until you have to replace the transmission. Same for a boat. Have to replace the transmission or the engine, buy new sails, replace something expensive then the cost for that month will be giant. Otherwise the monthly cost is nothing (unless you include dock rent).

For LOTS of woodwork it will be a couple hundred dollars a year in sandpaper, varnish and brushes. Engine maintenance a hundred a year for oil and filters. Rebuild or replace the engine, $!5,000. Buy a new main sail, $5,000. Monthly rental for a dock to tie up, $200/month for a marina in an out of the way spot in the southeast or $1000-$2000 per month in New England or California. Electricity, fuel, etc about what you pay at home or less.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Depends how you do it.

Maintenance only (no dockage, insurance, fees, etc.):

1. *Absolute minimal*....just fix what breaks and let boat deteriorate (sadly, lots of boats are like this)....figure 2-5% of boat's value per year

2. *Decent maintenance, occasional upgrades*....figure 5-10% of boat's value per year

3. *Really good maintenance and continual upgrades*....figure 10-15% of boat's value per year.

Like all other estimates, these are seat-of-the-pants estimates, but based on long sailing experience.

Bill


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

Once you have dockage covered, it is whatever you want it to be. 

I know of 1/4 million dollar boats that have less than a grand a year spent on them, year after year after year. You wouldn't want to buy them after one of those owners but the owners never see the problems, they usually think the boat has gone up in value. 

I would suggest for budget purposes to use the +15% of boats value number, newer boat higher number, older boat higher number a boat that has been sailed a few years will be best as it should have everything and not need everything replaced, maybe then use 10%, do all the work yourself and maybe even less. 

Try to do as much or all of the work yourself or oversee all work. Many of the "professionals" out there are not. 

Either way buying the boat is the hard part.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

34 foot boat in New York Area

$3808 summer slip
$ 275 electric
$1837 Winter storage, cradle, pump out 
$ 100 paint

Then: zinks, oil filters, fuel filters, Oil, Anti-freeze, RV winterizing fluids, Sandpaper, Cetol, waxed, polishes, etc etc....toss another $500 in there..

What's that...$6520....

That's if nothing breaks, and I haven't left my slip.....or had a beer.

NOW.....I need a Drink!!..


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

OK, thanks.. You DID help..

How do they Calculate cost for a Haul out and clean and paint bottom.. Good stuff not cheep..
I do intend to NOT allow things to Rust/carrode or otherwise Deterierate..Boy, your makeing me use Big words :-0


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I keep accurate records of my boating expenditures and have found maintenance, equipment replacement, and insurance expense for my 30' sloop to be $2,800 - $3,000 per year exclusive of sail replacement. I do all my own work including diving to clean the bottom. Its not a cream puff but its clean and everything works. The boat has a market value of about $20K so my maintenance cost is 14-15% per annum plus my labor.
These expenditures do not include dockage, club fees, operating expenses, or depreciation. They do incude replacement of mooring tackle wear items.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh....thanks...hudsonian...I forgot to include insurance...

Add $800. to above...annual costs..

In Addition!!! ...in the last 5 years...on my now 25 year old boat...I have:

Replaced both mainsail and headsail...roughly $ 5m
Added GPS...$1,000...plus installation materials..
replaced both batteries...approx $ 70 apiece
replaced Heat exchanger $400 plus related hoses
replaced all hoses and clamps to thru hulls
re-built head ...this kit was actually reasonable...at about $60. with great results
replaced all the running rigging...halyards, sheets, reefing lines, control lines.
Re-finished the cabin sole...using " Ultimate Sole"
stepped the mast and replaced sheives up top and on the boom 
Replaced the anchor light with a Tri-colored LED light..with a solar cell for anchor lt.
Replaced Steaming light and deck light
spreader boots,
Replaced all the cushions throughout the cabin
added two stainless steel fishing rod holders
Inflatable dinghy purchase
Outboard motor purchase
rebuilt conditioned and lubed all lewmar winches...lewmar kit.
Added Wind Speed 
Added Fuse block to remove all direct connections to the batteries.
replaced the stereo
purchased a Gale Sail
Added a Spade anchor and new rode...to my collection of Danforths

I Love my Boat.....lol...


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Superpickle said:


> How do they Calculate cost for a Haul out and clean and paint bottom.. Good stuff not cheep..


Yards have a formula to figure an estimate for a bottom job, based on boat size. In the Bay Area, figure about $2300-$2500 for a bottom job with two coats of Petit Trinidad for a 35-footer.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Tempest said:


> .......I Love my Boat.....lol...


Obviously! No "bling" for the missus, then?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

OH? you want THAT list too? ;-)


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

Superpickle said:


> OK, thanks.. You DID help..
> 
> How do they Calculate cost for a Haul out and clean and paint bottom.. Good stuff not cheep..
> I do intend to NOT allow things to Rust/carrode or otherwise Deterierate..Boy, your makeing me use Big words :-0


Most yards in our area charge a minimal fee of about $30 a foot for a haul out, bottom wash, and paint with the cheapest paint they can find. If ANYTHING else is found wrong during the haul out then that is EXTRA.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

The most important question IMHO is how much of the maintenance can you reliably do yourself. If it's lots then the overall cost will be less and obviously vice versa. If you *think* its lots and then do more damage than repair, it could be much more.

The second most important question is how old are the primary systems on your boat. If you have to replace a battery then so be it. If you need a new sail wardrobe then your eyes are likely to be watering by the time you're done.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sooner or later, if you keep your boat long enough, you'll have to/ or want to replace your sails....well made new sails are sweet! Old sails come off new sails go on...money aside, it's like changing your shirt..

It's the structural stuff that I keep my eye on/ worry about....Hull integrety, Chainplates, Deck moisture/delamination....etc...it's got to float..hold the rig up and be able to stand on....


----------



## floatsome (Jul 5, 2008)

Average 10% purchase price of the boat per year.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Estimating annual maintenance based exclusively upon purchase price will not provide accurate results. For example, a new 17' centerboarder with trailer will cost about the same as 30 year old racer cruiser with an engine, electronics, plumbing, etc. I've owned and maintained both. Although the cost is similar the maintenance costs not close. 

Weight may be a better predictor than price. Maybe, $.50 per pound per year.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*equal*

How much money do you have? That's what it costs!!!!


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Here are the facts as I've learned them through many years of servicing, maintaining and upgrading my own boat and working in boat yards.

Everything, _everything_ on a boat is broken, you just don't know it yet.

Any repair undertaken on a boat will cost three times as much as the original estimate. Further, it will take three times longer than the original estimate. In addition, you will discover, on commencing the repair, three other repairs which will be necessary to perform before starting the original repair. These three new repairs will follow the same rules as the original repair.

If there is a part which is no longer available, this is the part which will be broken. Or be dropped overboard.

I am being overly optimistic.

In addition to the cost and time spent affecting your own repairs, you must add the cost of torn or soiled clothing, skinned knuckles, bumps, bruises, sprains, tools you must purchase that you will only use once - though you will use it more than once, because the same item will break again. Add to your estimate the bill for the chiropractor and the psychiatrist.

If you hire the work done, all of the above still applies but you must add $85.00 per hour.

The best way to enjoy a boat is to develop and maintain a friendship with someone who owns a boat. If he asks for help in boat maintenance, claim you have no skills. If he insists, screw up. Contribute rum, fuel, and many compliments on the owners skills and his boat.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's my data from another thread on my boat budget:



> To give you a feel for my costs of buying a new mid-30 ft production boat:
> 
> 25% Down payment...thats about $30k when you factor in the closing costs, fees that get tacked on
> $800/mo boat note
> ...


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Larry and Susan have it right on 3X costs and schedule for all things "boat".

For reference, this summer I paid 800 to have the boat hauled out and sanded. Then I paid 900 for paint, supplies, etc for the bottom (did the painting myself). Add another 30 for the zincs. So about 1800 total for a haul out and good paint job. I imagine that in a couple years when I haul her out for this again, it will cost 2500 (inflation).

Just replaced the diesel heater and did all the work myself on weekends. Wasn't cheap, but it was done on time, and now i know everything about the system and how to repair and maintain it. Works like a charm too.

I spend about 20K a year repairing, replacing, and adding to her. I had estimated 15K per year before I purchased her. I'm a quality nut and a live-aboard -- didn't budget for the new things I've added each year.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr. Pickle before you get turned off by the high prices let's see if we can get 
CalebD








Tartan 27', Lightning 19'
 
 (a regular here) to tell you his numbers. He has a nice little older boat and I'm pretty sure he keeps the costs under control.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Supa-Pickle and DavidPM,
I am blushing that you even thought of me! DavidPM really is the 'master' when it comes to minimizing boat maintenance payments as he kinda-sorta does not own a boat of his own. Instead he has friends who own boats that let him sail them for the price of a little work and help. He is a great sailor and a great guy to have on your boat so people keep inviting him back. I met him on Bene505's Benetteau 505 going from Montauk to the western LI Sound. 
My formula works quite a bit differently. I actually own a 27' Tartan sailboat from 1967 that was purchased for $4K, with a partner. Everything worked but was obviously old etc. The purchase price IS ONLY the price of admission.
One of the biggest items that will chew up your wallet is docking fees, marinas, yacht clubs etc. I imagine that most people who use these places to keep and store their boats (27'-30') pay on the order of $3K per year if not more. There are some alternatives to these high priced 'clubs' here and there and we found one for our boat. It is a working club (meaning you are expected to work a few days for the club) but they have winter storage and have the equipment for us to launch our own mooring. The fees at such a club are generally a lot more reasonable then paying for the 'convenience' of a slip (mucho dinero); I don't really think of slips as convenient except when loading or off loading tons of supplies/provisions. Moorings are cheaper by far in the long run. Between the dues for the club, winter storage fees and summer moorage fees we spend around $1500 per year. There are ways that it can be done even cheaper and some municipalities have their own facilities which are usually far cheaper then 'X-brand' marina. The cheapest way I know of is to 'obtain' mooring rights and be able to drop your own mushroom/mooring but this still leaves open potential fees for winter storage depending on where you are, I can't recall at the moment where that is or where you would like to have a boat. The 'mooring rights' method I used for my 19' Lightning cost me $25/year plus the cost of the mooring which I had to set and take up myself. That boat is still on it's trailer on my sisters property under about 1' of snow right now.

If you end up with an old boat (42 and counting) like my Tartan 27' you end up faced with a long list of things that could be worked on, fixed or replaced. Since our boat is 42 years old it is never going to in 'like new' condition even if we addressed everything on 'the list' there comes a point of triage (choosing which tasks are safety related and which are cosmetic). As JeffH likes to point out that even if you do everything on 'the list' the boat is still a 42 Y.O. boat and will not be worth all the money and time you put into making it a glittering gem, so why bother? 
We work on the things that are safety issues first and foremost, cosmetic issues take a back seat in my mind and more or less is true with my sailing buddy/partner. My buddy is great with things electrical, rigging and even the engine. Our skills overlap somewhat but I generally end up doing the messy, dirty jobs like painting the bottom each year. The poor dear dislikes the smell of chemicals and bottom paint in particular. Our different skill sets makes us better partners rather then worse. This is called: divide and conquer and if either of us had to do all the chores neither of us would own this boat but together we can wrap it up pretty nicely for the winter in one day. No boat partnership is a 'partnership of equals' but I have found that it all ends up about right in the wash.

It is all about the 'triage':
- new mainsail? Would be nice but out of financial reach right now.
- new diesel engine? Would also be nice but the Atomic 4 works and is easy to work on ourselves. I have come to like this little tractor motor and the nearly $100 I spend on oil, spark plugs, distributor caps, rotors and wires is just water under the bridge.
- gas smell in cabin from leaking carburator? This had to be fixed and is a safety issue. Less then $100 in parts from Moyer Marine and the rebuilt carb is working nicely. As a smoker this one bothered me a bit even though I kind of like the smell of gas, just not in the cabin of our boat. 
- nice shiny hull and decks? Nah, 42 year old gel coat will take a lot for me to restore. The boat is still quite dry and paint aint nearly as 'forever' as gel coat is.
- replace teak toe & cap rail? Nah, every time I have fixed some of this there is always a new piece getting broken. The 'look' is great but it was a really bad idea from a maintenance perspective of owning the boat. I'll fix it when we put her up for sale, whenever that is.
- new DSC radio? A gift from a caring sole got installed and works great.
- new chartplotter? Nah, handheld GPS and charts work fine for me right now.
- new radar or SSB? WTF, I am not taking my old boat across angry oceans so fuhgeddaboutit.
- new dinghy or liferaft? See previous.
- new center board wire pennant? One day soon I will be replacing this.

My personal advice to you SuperPickle is that if all of this scares the living s*it out of you in terms of on-going costs is to consider getting a trailer sailor sailboat. With your boat safely on a trailer in front of, or behind, your house you can set it up the way you want and NOT PAY winter storage fees. The launch ramp fees and permits you may need to be a visiting trailer sailor should be much less then ANY of the other options when added up for a year. This might leave you looking at such boats as the MacGregor 26 S (sleeps 6 in a pinch) or San Juan 21' among others that some have less then good things to say about. Who cares what others have to say about your boat? I certainly don't and if I had a MacGregor 26 S I would treat it as my own. 

Any old keel boat should cost you more per year then any 'not so old' trailer sailor if you can work out the details.

Good luck.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

At least $10,000 for southern California for a newish boat (1990 & up) with NO wood on the exterior, it's gonna be $6000 just for a place to park it. I was happily surprised to see from fastbottoms post that there IS someone who charges more for bottompaint then my yard. 
And on further thought maybe $15000 would be more accurate, I've paid my sailmaker a couple grand this month, $500 for repairs to one sail & $1500-2000 for one new sail (made in the US!). If my wife had any idea she'd cut off me credit cards.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Depends on how much you do yourself*

I've had a 28' Cutter for about a year. I spent $ 1000.00 for a complete bottom paint job ( including fiberglass prep work, 2 coats primer, 2 coats good bottom coat ) but that was in mexico. I do my own engine maintenance ( yanmar diesel ), rebuilt my dinghy outboard ( head gasket, carb.,etc ), prep/varnish my own wood, clean my own bottom ( can be done on snorkel if youre good ). I usually anchor out, or maybe a mooring. Slips are expensive luxuries ( maybe a day now and then to provision or pick up friends). So for me its more a matter of investing time than money. Maintenance of my boat is my main hobby, sure beats television !


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Calypso's Costs*

On my 35' 1980 fiberglass sloop I figure $5,000 per year as my starting point. This inlcudes haul out, winter storage $1200, shrink wrap/winterization of engine/spring commissioning of engine$800, insurance $1,100, mooring fees (town fee is only $100 but you need to buy your own mooring, $1,500, and have it hauled/splashed and inspected annually $250/yr), sails and interior cushions professionally washed and stored $200), minor repairs, paint, fuel, and misc. supplies.

I do as much of the work I feel competent in doing such as paint the bottom, cetol the bright work, wash and wax topsides. I've also painted and varnished the interior cabin once and other small maintenance projects.

In addition to my $5K annual costs over the last 8 years I have incurred the following costs:

1. new waterpump $500 (installed)
2. new instruments (wind, speed, depth) $1,500
3. This winter I'm buying a new genoa $3,500 (as I remind my powerboat friends this is my fuel cost, as deisel usually runs me less than $100/season.)
4 Professional re-bedding of chain plates, jib track, mast boot and fixed ports $1,500 
5. replaced crank case/timing cover $1,600
6. purchased 500lb mooring and tackle $1,500
7. new cockpit cushions $900
8. handheld GPS and charts $500

All I can say is thank God I love my boat and being on the water. Otherwise I could not justify such a cash outlay. To me it is all money well spent.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

CalebD said:


> My formula works quite a bit differently. I actually own a 27' Tartan sailboat from 1967 that was purchased for $4K, with a partner. Everything worked but was obviously old etc. The purchase price IS ONLY the price of admission.


Thanks Caleb. I knew you guys had figured out how to keep it affordable. I'm not sure I appreciate being outed as a boat mooch however. 
But now that my secret is out of the bag, anyone near Westbrook CT that needs a hand let me know.
Seriously it would be cheaper and faster to just buy a boat considering all the time I spend working on other peoples boats etc. My way I get to be on a lot more different kinds of boats which is my goal for now. I've been married for 30 years but I'm commitment phobic, go figure.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I have made the calculation for the annual cost of having my 36ft mass production boat for 7 years. Bought new for 125 000 euros, sold this year for 73 000. Equipment and improvements bought over the 7 years, around 20 000 euros. Annual Insurance: 2000 euros; Annual Berth: 3000 euros; Annual maintenance (average): 2500 euros.

This gives about 18 900 euros a year, or 1575 euros each month. Christ, I should not have made these calculations…this is a lot of money!!!! 

I believe next time I will buy a 2 to 3 year used boat. Not old enough to need a lot of maintenance and replacements and with all the equipment already included. If I had done that I believe I would have saved 25 000 euros.

Even so, this mean that I would have spent 15 330 euros a year, or 1278 euros a month, I mean if I had stayed with the boat the same 7 years and then sold it.

Bottom line, no matter what, it is expensive to have a boat, even a modest 36ft, mass production cruising boat.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Lot's of great answers here, and valuable information. Bottom line is if you have to ask, you probably can't afford it  
I think the biggest variable is the age of the boat and the condition it is in when you buy it. In my case I have bought older boats and done extensive work to them. This is probably the most expensive scenario imaginable and I wonder why I keep doing it . At the other end of the spectrum would be a new boat, or a boat you bought from me:laugher . Another factor that I have not heard mentioned is how long you keep the boat. If you buy a boat in excellent condition with lot's of new gear and only keep it for a couple of years you aren't going to have much, if any, maintenance, just moorage, ins. fuel, etc. If you keep it for 20 years you'll have to average the high cost latter years with the low cost initial years.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I am taking a different tack. I purchased a 32 year old CS27 with 5 sails in good shape and a good if old Yanmar diesel. I redid the galley and installed a Force 10 3 burner w/oven and moved the sink farther inboard. New countertops. Entire 12 volt system redone including Link 10. New head (Lavac), new traveller, Garhauer solid vang and cabintop clutches. The stove, traveller, dc panel, solid vang and odds and ends I already owned. New fuel tank and engine panel (with real gauges). I do all the work myself with the exception of the fuel tank, stainless bases for the clutches and engine panel (also stainless). Next year new rigging and a bow roller. The rigging I'll do myself with swages at the top and mechanical fittings on the lower end. The main chainplates will be redone and some core repair as well as new seacocks. Paid 14k for the boat and will have spent about 10 or 12k more by the time I'm done. 
The difference is that I live aboard. At a hotel marina with a gym, pool, sauna, and whirlpool as well as showers. Winter rate 340/month, summer rate is 600/month. Including electricity. And a pretty nice view and neighborhood (see below). I don't think it's in my makeup to pay somebody to do something I am able to do myself. Besides this way you get to know the boat inside and out, every nut and bolt and wire. If only I'd learned to weld . When I'm not working on my boat I'm working on other boats, wiring mostly. There are days I don't leave the marina unless I want to.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*2009 Expenses*

2009 Expenses for a CS-36 on a mooring in Casco Bay, ME;

Bottom job - strip, fair, wrap keel, barrier = $9050.00 (I now pay to have this done.

*Bottom paint =* $346.00 (normally one coat @ $169.00)

*Insurance/Amica =* $984.00

*Excise/Registration = *$122.00

*Mooring Fee/Falmouth (non-resident) =* $250.00

*Storm Mooring Fee/Cumberland (resident) =* $30.00

*Winterize moorings =* $220.00

*New polydyne pendants =* $177.00

*Launch Service/Parking =* $1100.00

*Haul/Launch/Wrap/Store =* $2480.0

*New Prop =* $562.00

*Refrigeration Repair = *$263.00

*Mast Step/un-step =* $450.00 (round trip)

*Short haul July =* $360.00 (to replace improperly pitched new prop)

*Sail repairs/genny =* $232.90

*Replace zippers on dodger/bimini (UV damage) =* $151.72 (supplies only)

*Harken furler lead block kit =* $160.54

*ST-60 Wind Instrument =* $701.09

*Alternator re-build =* $64.77 (parts only)

*Starter re-build =* $78.66 (parts only)

*Engine preventative maintenance =* $968.68 (hoses, waterpump re-build etc.)

*New sail cover =* $225.00

*New main sail =* $1670.00

*Misc receipts (Defender/Hamilton/Jamestown etc.) =* $2685.00

*

2009 Total Expenses = $23,331.46*

Granted this was an expensive year, bottom job, could be done yourself for about $1-1.5k in materials but I refuse to do another one, new sail and an engine preventative maintenance over haul. The reality is that I do spend more than most but if you are a fastidious owner this stuff can add up quickly.

Even if I did nothing but the absolutely necessary stuff like haul, launch, store, insurance, registration & pay for my mooring/water access I am at $5636.00 and that is with no boat payment as we don't have one.

That figure is with NOTHING but the absolutes, not even fresh bottom paint, for a year..

Take out my sail, sail cover, engine fix up, ST-60 wind, bottom job and I still spent; $10,527.24 which is much closer to my average year...

I don't worry about the cost as this is a hobby which I enjoy and just accept as expensive.. Hell I could fly planes....$$$$$$$$$

Bottom line - Enjoyment with family = priceless


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

Slip fee, $90 month
Diesel, $24 yr
winterize boat, $120 yr
Scrub bottom, twice/yr $20 tank fill
misc repairs / upgrades, $200 yr
Boat registration, $20 yr
beer, well lets not go there


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Maine Sail said:


> I don't worry about the cost as this is a hobby which I enjoy and just accept as expensive.. Hell I could fly planes....$$$$$$$$$


Once, my neighbour in the marina, told me that it was not expensive to maintain his big motor boat (45ft). I asked him to explain why. He ( a 60 year old guy) said to me that it was a lot cheaper than maintaining two lovers and as the boat gave him so much pleasure, he didn't miss them anyhow.


----------

